# Which stove pipe angle for best draft



## FLINT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, so what do you think. 1 - 90° angle, or 2 - 45° degree angles, to get the best draft.  I hate that I have to go so far horizontal, so I was wondering if angling part of it would help - of course the angle would take away from the straight part of the piece coming up from the stove.  

I'm posting pictures of the two options.  In the option with the 45s, I don't have the actual elbows drawn in because i couldn't do a 45 in powerpoint.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2010)

Two 45s will be less restrictive.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 16, 2010)

Two 45s will create a better draft, it's less restrictive for the gases to pass. And looks better too!

A


----------



## FLINT (Feb 16, 2010)

wow, cool, thanks!  I wasn't sure which would be better.  I'll go with the 45s then.  Yeah, i was thinking it might look cool also.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 16, 2010)

Less pipe too.


----------



## summit (Feb 16, 2010)

45 better, there are even 30 deg elbows out there..


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 17, 2010)

Another vote for the 45.  If you do have to go horizontal, remember to have at least 1/4" rise per foot of horizontal.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 17, 2010)

I think a tee would be as ugly as sin right there above the stove.


----------



## FLINT (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah, ok, so more information: 

inside the hearth/chimney, the stovepipe Ts into a flexible stainless steel liner which extends to the top of the chimney.  The length of the stainless liner is 12' or 15', I forget right now, and then the stove is probably 4' below where the stove pipe enters the liner, so The total length is somewhere between 15' and 20' 

I'm not worried about over draft, as right now, if I ever open the stove door while wood is burning, smoke always comes into the house.   

I'm putting in a new stove which has a top flue vent, so I'm going from 3, 90 degree turns, to now only one 90 degree turn into the ss liner.

also, this is a very temporary pipe change just until the end of the winter.  This summer, I'm moving the stove to the middle of the house and am putting in a class A ss chimney straight up through the roof.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 17, 2010)

That definitely is not too high of a chimney with the bends. Another thing to always consider when installing is to ask the question of how are you going to clean it.


----------



## cycloxer (Feb 17, 2010)

That would be the zero degree angle pipe.

Sorry.

Couldn't resist.

The option w/ the 45's is the path of least resistance.


----------



## FLINT (Feb 17, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> That definitely is not too high of a chimney with the bends. Another thing to always consider when installing is to ask the question of how are you going to clean it.



Yeah, 

so cleaning is definitely a pain right now.  I run the brush down the chimney real good.  then take all the pipes apart and vacuum the stuff out of the ss T, then take the stove pipe pieces outside and brush them out, then put everything back together.  There is no way around this right now, but I'm redoing the whole thing this summer, so it will be way nicer - i can deal with cleaning it this way one more time. 


Just picked up the pipes from the stove store.  1 - 36"x6" pipe + 2 - 45 elbows + 1 - 7" to 6" adapter = $76 - ouch, i wasn't expecting that.  

Can't wait to pick up the new stove and hook it all up


----------



## hoverp (Feb 18, 2010)

See my post on "Blaze king belching smoke"...I went throught exactly what you are looking at doing and I am very happy with my redesign.

Patrick


----------



## FLINT (Feb 18, 2010)

hoverp said:
			
		

> See my post on "Blaze king belching smoke"...I went throught exactly what you are looking at doing and I am very happy with my redesign.
> 
> Patrick



awesome man, i read the whole thing.  glad it worked out better.  i wonder if I should have gotten the adjustable 45s instead of the nonadjustable ones.


----------



## G-rott (Feb 18, 2010)

Just thinking out loud, could you run a clean out leg into the fireplace with a cap off the liner tee?  Possibly even a place to hang a bucket  under the clean out while sweeping.  Just watch for dust.

The first few sections of pipe in my setup are pretty clean, i guess due to the smoke being so hot, above the roofline is where I get the most build-up.

Garett


----------



## FLINT (Feb 18, 2010)

G-rott said:
			
		

> Just thinking out loud, could you run a clean out leg into the fireplace with a cap off the liner tee?  Possibly even a place to hang a bucket  under the clean out while sweeping.  Just watch for dust.
> 
> The first few sections of pipe in my setup are pretty clean, i guess due to the smoke being so hot, above the roofline is where I get the most build-up.
> 
> Garett



Yeah, I've recently thought of that as well.  problem is that when I did all this, I bricked over the fireplace hole.  oh well.  I'm tearing the whole thing down next year anyways.


----------



## grateful (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a similar set up, my stove is in the basement about 6 feet from the outside wall. I have a 60 deg. about a foot above the stove- 2 feet of pipe and a 30 deg.- Connected to a 4 foot horizontal that ties into the SS chimney T. I do have to disassemble the 2 foot section to clean all of the stove pipe, a clean out T on the stove pipe would be great... I will try to figure that one out this summer. 
The only problem with this stove pipe set is; the wall radiation shield (the insulated through wall connector) is not designed to accept the horizontal pipe at an angle. The 1/4 inch rise per horizontal foot requirement creates a few degrees of angle on the horizontal pipe. The chimney shop folks didn't mention this issue and I didn't think of it until I put the whole system together. It works but I did notice a small leak on the top of the stove pipe where it connects to the through wall connector- I wrapped the connection with fiberglass gasket and clamped it in place with plumbers strap- yeah, I use to live near Detroit. The next time I visit the stove shop I will inquire, maybe they have a solution to the horizontal pipe angle issue.
If I could put the stove closer to the outside wall I would but there is a hugh piece of basalt (lava rock) down there. Rather than remove the basalt the builder made a storage shelf over it.


----------

